# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  ASUS Strix GTX 960 4Gb - Chinh phục độ phân giải 4k

## quangcaodienlanh

Card đồ họa Strix GTX 960 phiên bản mới sẽ có dung lượng VRAM 4GB, tăng gấp đôi so với phiên bản trước và chiếc card này sẽ được ASUS bán ra vào tháng 4 với tên mã STRIX-GTX960-DC2OC-4GD5.

Strix GTX 960 có dung lượng VRAM 4GB GDDR5 có xung nhịp hiệu dụng là 7010MHz thích hợp cho trải nghiệm chơi game độ phân giải cao, nhiều màn hình và thiết lập mức cao, và xung nhịp nhân GPU được ép xung sẵn lên 1291MHz và xung tăng tốc 1317MHz cao hơn phiên bản gốc khi chỉ có xung nhịp dưới 1200MHz.

Chiếc card này vẫn giữ lại bộ tản nhiệt bị động Strix DirectCU II đã từng xuất hiện ở phiên bản 2GB, khu vực cổng xuất hình bao gồm 3xDisplay Port 1.2, 1xHDMI 2.0 và 1xDVI Dual Link. Strix GTX 960 4GB được cấp nguồn bởi 1 cáp nguồn PCIe 6 pin và có đèn LED trắng/đỏ báo trạng thái cắm nguồn giúp người dùng nhận biết tình trạng card sẵn sàng hay chưa. Bên trong của chiếc card là các thành phần linh kiện đạt chuẩn Super Alloy Power.

Người dùng rất yêu thích các bộ backplate bảo vệ mặt sau card vì thế đội ngũ thiết kế của ASUS đã thêm vào bộ backplate cho Strix GTX 960 4GB để tản nhiệt cho các chip nhớ phía sau và bảo vệ bảng mạch PCB. Trong khi đó, bộ phần mềm tích hợp cùng card đồ họa bao gồm trình ép xung GPU Tweak và trình chia sẻ video gameplay trực tuyến XSplit Gamecaster.




​_Nguồn: rog.asus.com_​

----------


## tungldhdonga1

*Trả lời: ASUS Strix GTX 960 4Gb - Chinh phục độ phân giải 4k*

ổn nhể, mua con này về chiền game thôi

----------


## nhimbien12

*Trả lời: ASUS Strix GTX 960 4Gb - Chinh phục độ phân giải 4k*

chốt giúp cái giá nao thớt ơi, nhẹ nhẹ tí là có thể hốt ngay luôn không bản cãi

----------


## Thinhquang chemi

*Trả lời: ASUS Strix GTX 960 4Gb - Chinh phục độ phân giải 4k*

con này sài nguồn bao nhiêu, tốn điện lắm không

----------


## vgreen23

*Trả lời: ASUS Strix GTX 960 4Gb - Chinh phục độ phân giải 4k*

dòng Maxwell của Nvidia là tiết kiệm điện nhất rồi nhá bác, chơi thoải mái khỏi lo lun

----------


## ductri2102

*Trả lời: ASUS Strix GTX 960 4Gb - Chinh phục độ phân giải 4k*




> ổn nhể, mua con này về chiền game thôi


giàu hén, em nó chac cũng không phải là rẻ gì đâu mà nói mua là mua ngay

----------


## viettopcare10

*Trả lời: ASUS Strix GTX 960 4Gb - Chinh phục độ phân giải 4k*

ô ngon hóng review nào bác thớt, chạy chọt lẹ cho anh em nhờ cái nào

----------


## thangmarketing

*Trả lời: ASUS Strix GTX 960 4Gb - Chinh phục độ phân giải 4k*

con này chơi game thì cũng được, còn 4k thì chơi cho vui thôi chứ thật sự cũng không được mượt lắm

----------


## tungcar2084

*Trả lời: ASUS Strix GTX 960 4Gb - Chinh phục độ phân giải 4k*

chơi game thì phân giải 1080p là ngon, chứ GTX 960 mà chơi 4k thì lết lắm

----------

